# Rubber stoppers in Hood



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone removed the rubber stoppers in the 06 hood? You know the ones that block it from being a function ram air hood? I would imagine that it would let some of the heat dissipate. My only concern would be water getting in or your engine bay getting dirty...Any one have any expierence with this?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

A number of owners have removed them to allow heat to dissipate and most have said the engine bay stays clean. There is no intake advantage.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone have any solid info like difference in IATs with this mod done? To me it just seem like it wouldn't make much difference other then get nasty all in your engine bay.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree It seems like all that would do is get your engine bay dirty..How ever I bet if you had one of those "over the radiator cai's" It may actually make a difference...Because if you have like a k&N The box that you install with the k&n cai would most likley stop any fresh cold air from getting to the filter...


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a Vararam on my car and actually cut the scoops open to allow air in to it. Yes the engine will get dirty quicker, but not horribly so. I do get air in the CAI through the scoops, you can see a dirt pattern in the filter from the scoops...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I removed those and the hood liner. It helps underhood temps, I don't know about IATs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I removed those and the hood liner. It helps underhood temps, I don't know about IATs.


I was waiting for you to post since you have an LS2 and HP Tuners :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't worry about IATs anymore with my Svede, since several logs have revealed that the intake charge drops to ambient almost instantly when you accelerate if the box has become heatsoaked from sitting.

I've also tuned Fan1 to come on at 195, Fan 2 at 197, and both shut off at 192. My fans always run full blast for like 30 seconds when I start the car after shutting it off for 20-30 minutes. :lol:


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Another solution for venting engine heat is replacing the hood with a Carbon Fiber from Gravana (Pic below). The intakes on this hood actually are open and have a channel running directly to the air box in the GTO (actually is Ram Air) and the vents at the back of the hood are also open and vent engine heat.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Uh oh, someone dropped the "ram air" cussword. :willy:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

My iat's are a few degrees from ambient with the plugs removed, vararam with insulated tray and tons of pipe insulation to seal it to the hood, no hood liner, and cowl strip removed.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I would worry about removing the hood liner, I would think that the engine heat would cook your paint from the underside..


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been running the Gn without it for 16 years and 72k miles with a large turbo putting out tons of heat and the paint's perfect. It's a myth. Or a crappy paint job if it happens.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> I've been running the Gn without it for 16 years and 72k miles with a large turbo putting out tons of heat and the paint's perfect. It's a myth. Or a crappy paint job if it happens.


You own a GNX? Holy crap..My dad had one of those when i was growing up...I never really payed attention to it, but i knew it was fast...Come to think of it my step dad had a car he called the "Goat"(Never once payed attention to that car either growing up, I think it was a late 60's early 70 GTO......)....Wonder if this is why i love Gto's so much. The funny thing is My mom ended up with the title to the gto, she was awarded it in the divorce settlement. She handed the title over to me a few years back...Now if i could only find the car. Last i heard it was sitting in barn at her friends house and a tree fell on top of the barn. It could still be there for all i know...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

BaadFLGoat said:


> You own a GNX? Holy crap..My dad had one of those when i was growing up...I never really payed attention to it, but i knew it was fast...


I wish. It's just a Grand National. Post pics of your dads GNX please!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> I wish. It's just a Grand National. Post pics of your dads GNX please!


Wish I had some...I was like 6 when he had that car...He may have some, as he was pretty proud of it...I remember riding in it a few times, I actually didnt like the car when i was a kid, because i was not allowed to eat in it..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

BaadFLGoat said:


> I would worry about removing the hood liner, I would think that the engine heat would cook your paint from the underside..


If such a thing was possible, you wouldn't have any paint left on your wheel wells. Or FRCs for that matter.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> I've been running the Gn without it for 16 years and 72k miles with a large turbo putting out tons of heat and the paint's perfect. It's a myth. Or a crappy paint job if it happens.


What makes you think the GTO's had anything but a crappy paint job? Many of them have had paint issues. Mine had to be resprayed because of peeling paint.



Poncho Dan said:


> If such a thing was possible, you wouldn't have any paint left on your wheel wells. Or FRCs for that matter.


Not only is it possible, but it happened on my winter beater (89 Honda Prelude). The paint right above the exhaust manifold had been cooked off on both the inside and outside of the hood because a previous owner ran it without the exhaust heat shield (no hood liner). But I would consider that a design flaw on Honda's part. The engine leans back a lot, and the exhaust manifold kind of points right up at the hood. It's a common problem with those cars. Apparently not an issue with GTO's though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There used to be hardly any cars with hood liners except the top tier ones back in the day with no paint issues. The blanket is there for sound and nothing much else other than adding weight.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> What makes you think the GTO's had anything but a crappy paint job? Many of them have had paint issues. Mine had to be resprayed because of peeling paint


I'm aware Gto's have very delicate paint. It's a thin water based paint that chips very easily but holds up fine to engine heat.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I remove them for track days only. There is no need to remove them for everyday driving........ unless you like cleaning your engine bay all the time.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My underhood area has not gotten dirty as a result of removing any plugs, shrouds, liners, or shields...


----------

